# DIY CO2 Bubble Counting



## UnderwaterEden (Oct 27, 2009)

I started up my DIY CO2 this morning, although my tank is not yet filled. (Waiting on the plants' arrival.) In addition to the yeast bottle, I have another, same size bottle partly filled with water as the gas separator. I am now up to 11 bubbles per minute. Since the tank isn't filled, I placed the end of the tubing in a jar of water.

So I notice that every *second *time a bubble appears in the separator bottle, two bubbles appear at the surface of the jar in the tank. But on the alternate times, no bubble appears in the jar. At first I was concerned about a leak, although I did smear dish soap around and I thought I would have seen some noticeable, persistent bubbling if there were a leak. Is that correct? Now I'm wondering if it is simply that two bubbles at a time come out in the jar, and one at a time in the separator. I added more of what I'm using to seal the bottle cap, so I hope it is not a leak. What do you think?

Edit: There are maybe 3 feet of tubing between the separator and the end in the tank.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Keep in mind that the bubbles might be of different sizes due to water pressure and such. I notice the same thing in my tanks.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2013)

Unfortunately one of the downsides to DIY CO2 is that it is difficult to get an accurate estimate of how much CO2 you are producing, and even more difficult, is consistency.


----------

